# Problems with the Yamaha RX-V6A - Audio/Video cutting out - Firmware or HDMI issue?



## thescher (Feb 15, 2015)

I got the unit updated to v1.31 from 1.26 & it worked for about a week or 2 but now it’s back to the same thing cutting out video & audio on HDMI inputs & sometimes back from TV smart apps. Tried to update firmware again but it just freezes at the update screen & doesn’t go out to get a new update probably cause I doubt there is one. Mainly having issue with Directv Set top box Model # C61K-700. Have tried 2 different DTV units both work flawlessly in my bedroom with a TCL 43” Model 43S431. The DTV box has been hooked up to the Yamaha with HDMI #1 & then I tried # 3. (1 is supposed to be for Set top box) The TV I am using the Yamaha with Is the new TCL 4K 55” mini LED/QLED Model #55R635 but also first hooked it up to my old TV a Vizio 50” Model # E50u. I got the same issues with that TV however back then Jan 2021 firmware update didn’t go past v1.26. It was also the first receiver I got from Bestbuy & then returned that one for this. So this makes my second RX-V6A receiver. This receiver is now on v1.31. Also upgraded all brand new HDMI High Speed 2.1 - 48 Gbps cables when I got the second RX-V6A. I can usually screw around with Initialization (red button reset) or changing HDMI Video Format from Mode 1 to Mode 2 but the next time the equipment gets turned on again it will drop video & audio. It can be intermittent. Most all of the HDMI settings are on fully On or Auto such as HDMI Control, Standby Through, 4K Upscaling, HDCP Version, Standby Sync & ARC. So I have a ticket in with Yamaha & the receiver is in a certified repair shop in Cali. It's been a month & no word. I'm trying to get them to upgrade it to the RX-A2A Aventage. You know the crazy part is when I swap my old RX-V667 in (which I'm still using while the new one is in the shop), everything works as it should!! So in conclusion, I have tried 2 different TVs, 2 different sets of cables, & 2 different DirecTV clients. Anybody got any thoughts?


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

If you don't have more than 1 foot of open space above the AVR... you may have an overheating problem. If the next shelf or component encroaches on that 1 foot of open space, change how the equipment is arranged to put the AVR out in the open where there is good air circulation under and above the AVR. More than one foot of open space above may be needed in hot weather. Also check the factory-rated impedance of the loudspeakers. Most AVRs work best with 8 Ohm speakers and tolerate 6 Ohm speakers. But if you use 4 Ohm speakers with an AVR, you risk repeatedly overheating the amplifier circuitry which will shutdown the amplifier section until it cools off. Also, any stray wire around the speaker cable connections can cause a short circuit that will shutdown the amplifiers in the AVR also. You must check both ends of the speaker cable... AVR and speaker ends as a short circuit on either end will shut down the amplification section.


----------



## thescher (Feb 15, 2015)

Da Wiz said:


> If you don't have more than 1 foot of open space above the AVR... you may have an overheating problem. If the next shelf or component encroaches on that 1 foot of open space, change how the equipment is arranged to put the AVR out in the open where there is good air circulation under and above the AVR. More than one foot of open space above may be needed in hot weather. Also check the factory-rated impedance of the loudspeakers. Most AVRs work best with 8 Ohm speakers and tolerate 6 Ohm speakers. But if you use 4 Ohm speakers with an AVR, you risk repeatedly overheating the amplifier circuitry which will shutdown the amplifier section until it cools off. Also, any stray wire around the speaker cable connections can cause a short circuit that will shutdown the amplifiers in the AVR also. You must check both ends of the speaker cable... AVR and speaker ends as a short circuit on either end will shut down the amplification section.


Thanx for the most excellent & "best practices" advice. All is good on those fronts & anyway the receiver is not turning off but dropping or not displaying audio or video on an HDMI input.


----------



## thescher (Feb 15, 2015)

UPDATE - I received another unit from Yamaha as verified from the serial #. OK - this is unit #3 & we will see how that goes. I hooked it up & it did the same thing in firmware v2.6 that it shipped with until I updated to v3.1. Works good for now but I have been out of town for a week & will update you the progress when I return tomorrow. Last unit, the firmware fix worked about 1-2 weeks on v3.1 before it started to drop audio & video on all HDMI inputs!!! So we will see!!!!!


----------



## ScottieNoir (Oct 31, 2021)

thescher said:


> UPDATE - I received another unit from Yamaha as verified from the serial #. OK - this is unit #3 & we will see how that goes. I hooked it up & it did the same thing in firmware v2.6 that it shipped with until I updated to v3.1. Works good for now but I have been out of town for a week & will update you the progress when I return tomorrow. Last unit, the firmware fix worked about 1-2 weeks on v3.1 before it started to drop audio & video on all HDMI inputs!!! So we will see!!!!!


Any update on the new unit? My Yamaha is doing the same thing with DirecTV, cutting out the video, but I can hear the audio.


----------



## Ken 01 (Nov 15, 2021)

ScottieNoir said:


> Any update on the new unit? My Yamaha is doing the same thing with DirecTV, cutting out the video, but I can hear the audio.


Same here. Shut the Directv box off and when I turn it back on, I have to unplug and replug in the receiver. Only happens with the 4k and didnt happen when just connected to the HD Directv box.
I am so completely disappointed with Yamaha.


----------

